# canon body/nikon lens



## bs0604 (Feb 28, 2012)

will nikon FX lenses work on a Cannon FX body?  If so is an adapter needed. 
Does this combination make for a poorer picture compared to if lenses designed for the Cannon are used?


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, you can adapt many lenses to fit Canon cameras. They both have different mounts, but you can buy adapters for just this purpose. The lens will be manual focus only, and MAY not give you aperture control depending on the lens. Someone who is more experienced with adapters can chime in though.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, Canon EOS bodies can accept seven 35mm system lenses. I have a bunch of adapters. I like the kind that are made of brass or steel,and are then chrome-plated. Some of my best lenses are Nikkors. THere have been some fine lenses made by Olympus, Minolta, Nikon, Leica and Leitz, Pentax, Zeiss,etc. Look on eBay for adapters sold from USA vendors.


----------

